# OH service drops and property lines



## Xenos (Jul 22, 2009)

I work for a local power company and currently our policy is that OH sevice drops from the pole to the weather head should not cross property line. I was told by my electrical inspector that it is in NEC but can't find it. Unfortunatly he recently passed before we could get this settled. Does anyone know if it is in the NEC? I hope my question makes sense.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

To my knowledge not an NEC issue. Have you looked in the NESC?

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Xenos (Jul 22, 2009)

That's what I figured, as a power utility we don't follow NEC. Have not checked NESC but will. Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's in neither the NEC or the NESC, but without a right-of-way agreement, you can't cross one person's property to serve another. That's just simple property rights. Put in a midspan pole in the public right of way and make a 90, or do a mid span tap out in the street in front of the property you're serving. In alleyways and back easements, this can get tricky sometimes.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Our POCOs don't allow service drops to cross over one property to go to another.


----------



## Xenos (Jul 22, 2009)

We don't construct that way anymore but sometimes we find old service drops that cross property lines. Our understanding was that they could not and we would move them to midspans but we have been trying to justify why we can't cross property lines. We were told by our electrical inspector it was in NEC but have not been able to find it.

What is a POCO?

Thanks


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Xenos said:


> We don't construct that way anymore but sometimes we find old service drops that cross property lines. Our understanding was that they could not and we would move them to midspans but we have been trying to justify why we can't cross property lines. We were told by our electrical inspector it was in NEC but have not been able to find it.
> 
> What is a POCO?
> 
> Thanks


You work for one.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Xenos said:


> We don't construct that way anymore but sometimes we find old service drops that cross property lines. Our understanding was that they could not and we would move them to midspans but we have been trying to justify why we can't cross property lines. We were told by our electrical inspector it was in NEC but have not been able to find it.
> 
> What is a POCO?
> 
> Thanks


 POwer COmpany


----------



## Droid (Dec 23, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> POwer COmpany


It should be POWCO, imo. I was also wondering what POCO was. It can't be the band....."tonight I'm gonna break away, just you wait and see, I'll never be imprisoned by.....this faded memory. It happens all the time, this crazy love of mine, wraps around my heart, refusing to unwind...oooo, oooo crazy love, aahhh aaaa.":thumbup:


----------

